# Group Policy to Copy File



## umm_ayman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi!

I am pretty new to GPO's. I have around 60 clients on our network (without administrator privileges). I have installed a software on all clients and want to copy a simple text file in:

C:\Program Files(x86)\(softwarename)\(softwarefolder)\(text file)

Problem is, they do not have admin permissions and so the file copy is not working using GPO. When i copy it to the desktop it works but not to that folder in particular. Any leads on this?

Regards,

Umm_ayman


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Probably get a quicker response in the Win8 board > Windows 8, 8.1 Support

To do anything locally, you need admin rights. Although I thought there was a way to push files to PC's.


----------

